# Pounds of Protein to Survive calculations



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

You hear it on these Alaskan shows "So and so needs 146 pounds of protein for his family to survive the harsh winter months".

Really? 146lb? Not 147lb? Where are they calculating these numbers from?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The have to use some number. 

At least they don't break it down to the fraction.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Can you imagine if you were .5 lbs short...


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

NO. Different meats have different levels of protein. What they base their meat needs is on experience. IE, moose is extremely high protein so if you don't get 150lbs of moose you may need 300lbs of something else as a replacement. There is also the need for fat. Most of that would come from salmon & bear.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

83.5% of the statistics quoted online are just made up.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> 83.5% of the statistics quoted online are just made up.


If you come to a fork in the road you take it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I read somewhere that crickets are the new filet mignon. I don't remember where I saw it, maybe in the Ladies Only Section?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> If you come to a fork in the road you take it.


Unsanitary to say the least.


----------

